# [OT] Spotkanie integracyjne w Krakowie - ankieta 'kiedy'

## _troll_

Witam!

Wiem, ze zdecydowalismy z raafem za wiekszosc - z gory przpraszam niepocieszonych. Jednak, co juz pisalem, wszystkim _nie_ sposob dogodzic. Na Krakow po prostu zaglosowalo najwiecej osob. Jesli ktos czuje sie pominiety, zrobmy po prostu kolejny zlot za jakis czas - ja jestem chetny, jesli tylko obowiazki pozwola  :Smile: 

Co do terminu: Propozycje czasowe ustalone sa zgodnie z glosami, zeby zrobic zlot przed rozpoczeciem roku akademickiego - innych nie bylo. Jakkolwiek zbyt kroti termin (jutrzejsza sobota) raczej nie wchodzi w gre, proponuje dwie najblizsze soboty. I tylko dwie opcje - zeby nie bylo rozwarstwienia, jak przy ankiecie 'gdzie'. Dodalem opcje 'zadne z powyzszych', aby sie nie okazalo ze terminy sa kompletnie chybione :/

Zaglosujcie kiedy Wam pasuje przyjechac / przyjsc.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

..::Milu Edit: s/29/30/

..::_troll_ Edit: Thx, Milu  :Wink: 

----------

## tomekb

Jesli 29 tak, ale to piątek  :Smile:  Jeśli sobota we wrześniu to to jest 30, a ja wtedy nie mogę, więc głosuje na 7, chociaż wrzesień byłby lepszy...

----------

## _troll_

 *tomekb wrote:*   

> Jesli 29 tak, ale to piątek  Jeśli sobota we wrześniu to to jest 30, a ja wtedy nie mogę, więc głosuje na 7, chociaż wrzesień byłby lepszy...

 ahhh... faktycznie - 30sty  :Wink:  zle spojrzalem.

piatek to taki dzien, ze sporo z nas jeszcze pracuje, a wowczas ciezko sie wybrac w podroz  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## KARQL

Witam. Ja tez z mila checia (jak mi nic nagle nie wypadnie) pokaze sie na tym zlocie. Jak dla mnie termin narazie jest obojetny:)

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Poe

30 u mnie odpada, mam troche zawalony weekend, ale sadze ze 7 dalo by sie cos zalatwic  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Ja postaram się wraz z dwójką przyjaciół przybyć 7.10 (choć wolałbym późniejszą datę, ale co tam!  :Wink:  ). Musimy się jeszcze dogadać gdzie się spotykamy i co ważne - czy da się u kogoś przekimać?

Kto z W-awy jeszcze jedzie? Może się jakoś zorganizjemy (zbiórka na Centralnym, desant do pociągu, przejęcie wagonu, utrzymanie pozycji do końca drogi do Krakowa, a następnie zdobycie miasta Kraka?  :Very Happy:  )?  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

Dla mnie lepszą datą byłoby 30.09, ale jak będzie 7.10 to też powinienem się zjawić.

----------

## raaf

witam!

powiem tak, mnie wsjo radno kiedy, jestem non stop w kraku. dlatego tez nie bede glosowal aby komus nie pokrzyzowac planow, ja sie dostosuje  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## Poe

a, wlasnie. moja Piękna jest ciekawa, czy bedzie jedyną kobietą w gronie. jak z Waszymi? i jak bedziez użytkowniczkami gentoo?

----------

## psycepa

ja planowalem z moja przyjechac, ale akurat 7 zaczyna swoja edukacje i nie bardzo moze, co dosc znacznie krzyzuje mi plany :/

----------

## raaf

 *Poe wrote:*   

> a, wlasnie. moja Piękna jest ciekawa, czy bedzie jedyną kobietą w gronie. jak z Waszymi? i jak bedziez użytkowniczkami gentoo?

 

tez mialem takie pytanie zadac, czy sie zjawia tez z wami zony, narzeczone i kochanki  :Wink:  czy to bedzie bal samcow?  :Razz:  u mnie nic pewnego  :Neutral:  imo bylo by fajnie jakby to nie byl tylko bal samcow.

a tak w ogole to moze zaprosilibysmy uzytkownikow gentoo nie z polski hmm? na gentoo-chat jest ankieta dotyczaca spotkan w niemczech i anglii. teraz to moze byc za pozno aby zapraszac kogos, ale moze nastepnym razem. imo byloby zajebiscie, chodz moze sie jednak okazac, ze ktos bedzie akurat w krakowie w tym czasie hmmm what do You think about that? do know anyone or anyBody?  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

ps. http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6880888700625496919 heheh

----------

## _troll_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> a, wlasnie. moja Piękna jest ciekawa, czy bedzie jedyną kobietą w gronie. jak z Waszymi? i jak bedziez użytkowniczkami gentoo?

 Poe, ja biore narzeczona  :Wink:  a co tam - trza ja trzymac blisko  :Wink: 

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Kto z W-awy jeszcze jedzie? Może się jakoś zorganizjemy (zbiórka na Centralnym, desant do pociągu, przejęcie wagonu, utrzymanie pozycji do końca drogi do Krakowa, a następnie zdobycie miasta Kraka?  )? 

 przynajmniej ja - mysle, ze Milu tez bedzie jechal (jeszcze musze go scignac jutro). tylko, ze ja preferuje wyjazd b. wczesniej rano coby kraka jeszcze obejrzec  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## blazeu

Ta.. a ja w kwestii formalnej: nie macie jakichs NIEZAJETYCH uzytkowniczek gen2/linuxa/cokolwiek ktore by byly chetne do przyjadzu?  :Razz:  Moge przenocowac pare osob (3-4 zkarimatami, na podlodze), tylko musza mi dac znac wczesniej. A co do osob z zagranicy, to i think that's not a bad idea  :Razz: 

----------

## _troll_

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Ta.. a ja w kwestii formalnej: nie macie jakichs NIEZAJETYCH uzytkowniczek gen2/linuxa/cokolwiek ktore by byly chetne do przyjadzu?  Moge przenocowac pare osob (3-4 zkarimatami, na podlodze), tylko musza mi dac znac wczesniej. A co do osob z zagranicy, to i think that's not a bad idea 

 rezzzzerwuje wszystkie jak leci - dam Ci znac jutro kolo poludnia  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Jabolem

Razem z Kurtem Steiner'em wybieramy sie 7 pazdziernika. Moja dziewczyna jedzie razem ze mna   :Smile:  Nie jest jeszcze uzytkowniczka Gentoo, ale to sie zapewne niedlugo zmieni  :Laughing: 

Pozdrawiam i do zobaczenia   :Smile: 

----------

## raaf

 *Jabolem wrote:*   

> Razem z Kurtem Steiner'em wybieramy sie 7 pazdziernika. Moja dziewczyna jedzie razem ze mna   Nie jest jeszcze uzytkowniczka Gentoo, ale to sie zapewne niedlugo zmieni 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i do zobaczenia  

 

kto to jest Kurt Steiner?

----------

## psycepa

 *raaf wrote:*   

>  *Jabolem wrote:*   Razem z Kurtem Steiner'em wybieramy sie 7 pazdziernika. Moja dziewczyna jedzie razem ze mna   Nie jest jeszcze uzytkowniczka Gentoo, ale to sie zapewne niedlugo zmieni 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i do zobaczenia   
> 
> kto to jest Kurt Steiner?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=103952

----------

## raaf

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=103952

 

heh moze byc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _troll_

Maly OT w watku OT... :/ Chlopaki - nie bijta  :Wink:  Moze byc interesujace  :Smile: 

Pytanie: Czy jest ktos chetny na telefon z linuksem na pokladzie? Powod: Umawiam sie z jedna firma, by podczas zlotu pojsc i takowy zakupic  :Very Happy: 

Telefon o jakim mowa to Motorolka A780 : http://www.allegro.pl/item129451931_nowa_motorola_a780_linux_gps_liderkom_krakow_.html

Jak widac firma jest z Krakowa. Mozliwe, ze gdyby bylo wiecej chetnych na aparat moznaby wynegocjowac jeszcze troche lepsza cene. Sa tutoriale jak ustawic crosscompilatory i potwierdzone poprawnie budowanie appsow na gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Jesli ktos jest zainteresowany, by nabyc podczas zlotu (zadnego przekazywania mi pieniedzy - idziemy razem do sklepu  :Wink:  ) to napiszcie mi maila : pmaciag@gmail.com

PS. Post do skasowania za jakis czas, chcialem tylko tak zaznaczyc mala akcje.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *raaf wrote:*   

> kto to jest Kurt Steiner?

 7.10 się dowiesz...  :Wink: 

----------

## psotnik

żadnego info nie mogę znaleźć  :Rolling Eyes:  o co chodzi bo Kraków ma blisko   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## ukl

Jeśli chodzi o mnie to zaden z powyzszych terminół mi za bardzo nie odpowiada  :Neutral:  Tak to bywa, że sie studia zaczynają i będzie pewnie zamieszanie... a tu jeszcze wypad do krakowa ;]

----------

## argasek

Jak dla mnie co do terminu, to wsio rawno. A Narzeczone proszę brać ze sobą, bo te co były ostatnio to miały doskonałe zdolności kucharskie =))

@Troll: a ten telefon widziałeś?  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Jak dla mnie co do terminu, to wsio rawno. A Narzeczone proszę brać ze sobą, bo te co były ostatnio to miały doskonałe zdolności kucharskie =))

 przekaze  :Wink:  chociaz watpie, by tym razem mialy powtarzac tamte wyczyny  :Wink:  (zreszta wyglada na to, ze jedynie jedna bedzie :/ )

 *argasek wrote:*   

> @Troll: a ten telefon widziałeś? 

 widziales... nie stac mnie (prawie dwa razy tyle) :/ a bardzo, by czlowiek chcial...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

No to ja też na bank już raczej będe tego 7. Jgr też się ze mną zabierze  :Smile: 

----------

## raaf

hmm, a tak w ogole, to sobie pomyslalem, nawiazujac do apelu aby to nie byl tylko bal samcow, ze jak ktos ma siostre to tez ja moze wziasc  :Wink: 

poozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## czikenator

Mi to obojętne kiedy: czy 30, czy 7 powinienem się zjawić  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *raaf wrote:*   

> hmm, a tak w ogole, to sobie pomyslalem, nawiazujac do apelu aby to nie byl tylko bal samcow, ze jak ktos ma siostre to tez ja moze wziasc 
> 
> poozdrawiam
> 
> raaf

 Dołączam się do apelu!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blazeu

Podpisuje sie wszystkimi  konczynami pod apelem  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Spoko - 30 jest dla mnie lepszy  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

To jak? 7 odpowiada wiekszosci (chociaz sam glosowalem za 30tym  :Smile:  ). Ale przybede i 7mego  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Yatmai

30 nie dam rady, ale 7 jak dla mnie OK  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

tak tak, 7 to dobry termin  :Smile: 

----------

## Lukanus

no to Ja też zjawiam się 7  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Tylko przydało by sie troche szczegółów  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lukanus

W sumie to chyba najgłówniej godzina i miejsce ... 

Jako że pewnie dość dużo osób którzy przybędą z poza Krakowa, zna kościół Mariacki, to może za miejsce proponował bym ten placyk (nigdy niepamiętam jak on się nazywa), z prawej strony Mariackiego (pomiędzy empikiem a Mariackim) , koło tej fontanny ... Zły pomysł ??

----------

## n0rbi666

Lukanus - wg mnie pomysł jak najbardziej ok  :Smile: 

a co do godziny - to zależy, o której przyjezdni by byli w krakowie ?

----------

## Yatmai

Pomysł fajny, a jakieś koncepcje odnośnie miłej knajpki gdzie można by sie zadokować ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lukanus

Ale to myślę bardzo zależy od kryteriów. I wydaje mi się że to ustalimy na miejscu czy coś. A wracając do kryteriów, to chodzi mi o "cenę piwa" albo o "klimat"  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

ja w krakowie bede od rana, bo tak jak w przypadku trolla i jego narzeczonej bede z moja po prostu szwędać się po krakowie, bo chcemy troche czasu tak spedzic. wiec godzina jest dla mnie praktycznie obojetna, ale mysle ze tak 15-16 (dla mnie) bylo by tak akurat, bo u mnie nei ma mowy o zostawaniu na cala noc niestety. powrot jakims wieczornym pociagiem (albo uda mi sie ojca namowic, zeby przyjechal po mnie, to wtedy ciut dluzej bym zostal, ale to juz musze sobie z nim pogadac), a knajpka.. zdaje sie na wasze gusta, znajomosci i doswiadczenie. wazne, zeby piwo bylo w cenie max do 5zl/0,5l  :Smile: 

@troll, a widziales motorolke a1200? sliczna jest i tez z linuksem. niestety nigdzie nie widzialem jej w sprzedazy. ale jak tylko bede mogl ja kupic w przyszlym roku, to zrobie to, bo bardzo mi sie podoba

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Poe wrote:*   

> piwo bylo w cenie max do 5zl/0,5l 

 

Oj, coraz ciężej o to w Krakowie - w szczególności, jeżeli chodzi o okolice rynku. ale spoko, coś się wymyśli  :Wink: 

----------

## Lukanus

Co wy mówicie .. na zwierzynieckiej (nad Wisłą) jest piwo w Pubie za 3 zł  :Razz: 

----------

## tomekb

7 będę na pewno obecny. Z tą ceną nie przesadzajcie. Jestem dopiero w krk od 2 dni i mam małe rozeznanie, ale wiem, że np. w Starym Porcie piwo nie jest zbyt drogie, a on dość blisko rynku.

----------

## czikenator

Kolko kościola mariackiego? Jak dla mnie świetne miejsce. Na pewno trafie:P

----------

## n0rbi666

tomekb - tak, w starym porcie ceny ok a i piwo dobre  :Smile:  np z soczkiem imbirowym  :Very Happy:  ino ludzi dużo - trzeba wcześniej być tam, ale jak wpadniemy o tej 15-16 to z miejscem problemów nie powinno być :]

----------

## psycepa

[trolling]zrobcie ankiete[/trolling]

hmm no u mnie to niestety wyglada tak ze 7 nie moge akurat  :Sad: 

jeszcze sie postaram jakos poukladac sprawy ale szanse sa jak 1/10 ze przyjade 

niestety  :Sad: 

----------

## raaf

hej!

w sumie spotkanie integracyjne to odbylo sie dzis, albo wczoraj... bylo fajnie. zapraszam na nastepne, oczywiscie do kraka  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

ps. na rynku piwo po 4,5zl  :Razz: 

----------

## no4b

Ja tego nie rozumiem, umawiamy się na 7.10, a tu nagle 1.10 jest wiadomość, że spotkanie już się odbyło... wspaniale po prostu.

----------

## n0rbi666

no4b - eee to chyba rafowi się coś pomieszało (widać zbyt dobrze się zintegrował  :Wink:  ) - bo przecież data jest ustalona na 7.10.2006r, sobota, godzina ~15-16 tam obok mariackiego ?

----------

## KARQL

No kolo Mariackiego bedzie lux. Co do miejscowki to sie wszystko obmysli jakby co to nawet bedzie mozna isc zobaczyc co ciekawego jest w tej nowej galerii krakowskiej co otworzyli kolo dworca:)

----------

## raaf

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Ja tego nie rozumiem, umawiamy się na 7.10, a tu nagle 1.10 jest wiadomość, że spotkanie już się odbyło... wspaniale po prostu.

 

ej, .. w kraku byl milu ze swoja kobietą i sie spotkalismy i tyle, czasem wpada i jest milo. byl tez argasek. nie przesadzajcie, data spotkania jest ustalona i nic sie nie zmienilo. bedzie git  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## _troll_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> <ciach> trolla i jego trollówki<ciach>

 a kogo masz na mysli? narzeczona?  :Wink: 

 *Poe wrote:*   

> @troll, a widziales motorolke a1200? sliczna jest i tez z linuksem. niestety nigdzie nie widzialem jej w sprzedazy. ale jak tylko bede mogl ja kupic w przyszlym roku, to zrobie to, bo bardzo mi sie podoba

 a1200 jest tez na allegro, ale uzywana. zadnej z tych dwu w pl nie ma. tu przynajmnieej mam jakas gwarancje... zobaczymy  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Lukanus

Raaf .... miastowe zloty gentoo to przecież można robić częściej ;]. Też bym się chętnie dołączył, tylko że póki co w tym tygodniu to jeszcze mam nogę w gipsie.

----------

## Poe

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   <ciach> trolla i jego trollówki<ciach> a kogo masz na mysli? narzeczona? 
> 
> 

 

owszem  :Wink: 

----------

## raaf

 *Lukanus wrote:*   

> Raaf .... miastowe zloty gentoo to przecież można robić częściej ;]. Też bym się chętnie dołączył, tylko że póki co w tym tygodniu to jeszcze mam nogę w gipsie.

 

spoho, spoho  :Smile:  jeszcze bedziemy sie integrowac 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## _troll_

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*    *Poe wrote:*   <ciach> trolla i jego trollówki<ciach> a kogo masz na mysli? narzeczona? 
> 
>  
> 
> owszem 

 "nie bedzie Pani zadowolona, nie bedzie" - jesli ktos ogladal skecz to zrozumie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja prawdopodobnie się pojawię. Jak tylko będe dokładnie wiedział gdzie i kiedy.  :Smile:  Iwem że nie jestem bardzo aktywnym uzytkownikiem forum, ale za to wielkim fanem Gentoo. Co do mojej lubej to pewnie też wpadnie (uzywa tylko i wyłącznie Gentoo).

----------

